# New Home Basement Setup



## benm024 (Feb 28, 2011)

All,

I'm in the last stages of purchasing a new home. If we end up with it, I have attached pictures where the new home theater will be. Not the best layout in the world, but it is what it is. I would love some advice on what you guys would do from a speaker layout standpoint. This has to be 7.1 (because that's what I really want) but as you can see, the rears will most likely have to be in ceiling and the surrounds will either have to be bookshelf mounted near ceiling height or in ceiling as well. Wife will not be a big fan of wires or speakers in weird/obvious/ugly spots. Since everything is in storage at the moment I don't have exact models but the gist of what I already have are:

Nice R,L,C Polk Audio Floor standing speakers
Denon Receiver 3806
Sony 60in SXRD TV
PS3 for Blue Ray.

Also, some additional speakers I have available that I can use from past home theater installs (but don't have to) are:

Have 2 of these (black, no mounting brackets) bought sometime in 2000ish:

"http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/p...s/recent/awm5/"


Have 5 of these (no mounting brackets) bought in 2006ish:

"http://www.definitivetech.com/produc...d=Mythos%20Six"


Have 3 of these (I think its these anyway) bought in 2008ish:

"http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rs-42-overview/"

So that's the gist. Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice setup! :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Are the pics upside down for everyone, or just me?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

They look fine to me


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that I'm off my ipod and on a real computer, they seem to be upright again. Weird ipod fluke? I'll see if I can reproduce it.

Anyway, back to the topic: It's hard to tell from the picture angle where the back of the couch is in relation to the rest of the room fixtures. And, I'm also assuming that this is not your furniture, TV, etc.

So, first things first, figure out what type of furniture you'll have, what type of display you'd like, and where you like them in relation to one another. You'll have several options for surround including in-wall, in ceiling, and on stands. If it works and those soffits are hollow, I'd try to run wire through there and mount a couple speakers more towards the ceiling.


----------



## benm024 (Feb 28, 2011)

MechMan. Thanks!

eugovector - Correct. All the existing stuff is theirs and will be moved when they move out. My seating area will most likly look very similar to theirs. My 60 inch SXRD and Polks might look a bit different  The more I think about it, the more I think only in-ceiling speakers are a good option for the sides and rears. The problem with mounting speakers up high is it might be more difficult to point them at the seating areas. The in-ceilings will be able to be pointed where needed easier. Any suggestions on in-ceilings or experiences with them? Can you buy your way to a great sounding system or will they always be inferior to floorstanding ones?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In ceiling speakers is a big compromise in sound, the issue is that they point straight down and will only be heard if you sit somewhat under them. The surround channels are designed to "fill" a room with ambient sounds and firing the sound straight down into the floor will drastically reduce this affect.


----------



## benm024 (Feb 28, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> In ceiling speakers is a big compromise in sound, the issue is that they point straight down and will only be heard if you sit somewhat under them. The surround channels are designed to "fill" a room with ambient sounds and firing the sound straight down into the floor will drastically reduce this affect.


I was thinking higher end in-ceilings have adjustable tweets and sometime adjustable woofers to point them in the direction needed: i.e. not straight down.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice basement. :T What are the dimensions on that room?


----------



## benm024 (Feb 28, 2011)

sickboy013 said:


> Very nice basement. :T What are the dimensions on that room?


Thanks man. 15x34. But that 34 includes pool table area shown in the picture. So actual usable length is less.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

benm024 said:


> I was thinking higher end in-ceilings have adjustable tweets and sometime adjustable woofers to point them in the direction needed: i.e. not straight down.


Its still a compromise, For the money you will have to spend on 2 "good quality" in ceilings you can get 4 really good book shelve speakers and hang them from the ceiling.


----------



## TD10XGUY (Mar 25, 2010)

+1 for the bookshelves


----------

